
Chiropractors Told to Stop Pretending They Can Treat Covid-19 - fortran77
https://gizmodo.com/chiropractors-told-to-stop-pretending-they-can-treat-co-1842561717
======
breatheoften
chiropractors are snake oil salesman, pure and simple ... a lot of these
clinics are fronts for religious organizations -- they figure out a way for
their clergy to access the dollars in the medical system, and there is a
virtuous cycle as people who are willing to believe in chiropractic care are
also susceptible to other forms of faith based manipulation (in colorado you
can get chiropractic services paid for by health insurance which ultimately
means some of the money comes from the state).

I had back pain and tried it once -- didn't know anything about it before but
i did it for a few weeks. i tend to have strong opinions about the role of the
mind in body function which implies the brain does have significant effect on
pain perception -- so i decided even tho there is absolutely no way the little
tool they tap your back with 5 times in a session could do anything -- to see
if i could pretend like it was helpful

... but when i noticed the anti vax material playing in the lobby -- i decided
i'd had enough of the experiment and that these actively harmful belief
systems didn't deserve any of my money ...

------
Nicksil
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chiropractic](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chiropractic)

------
awaythrower
Chiropractors are worse than fortune tellers. Their whole industry needs to be
banned for fraud and making unfounded health claims.

